# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Pijn in knieholte

## marja42

Hallo,

Zijn er ook hardlopers onder ons? Ik ben nu enkele weken aan het hardlopen en heb nu een zeurende pijn in de knieholte. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat het kan zijn?

Groetjes Marja.

----------


## zimonzlot

Een knie bestaat uit tientallen structuren. Een medicus zal toch echt meer info nodig hebben voor een differentiaal diagnose en zelfs dan is een bewegingsonderzoek nodig om tot een conclusie te komen. Mmm, even een fysio raadlplegen is mijn tip.

PS: meeste blessures zijn immers overbelastingsklachten. Even drie weken minderen kan wellicht helpen.

----------

